# Darkglass Electronics - Alpha Omega (Jon Stockman - Karnivool)



## Radau (Jan 20, 2017)

Besides being an amazing composer, producer and bassist, Jon Stockman is amazing at crafting some of the most devastating bass tones in the world. We got together in our then Helsinki headquarters 18 months ago and after endless tweaking and tens of prototypes we are finally ready to announce our first co-designed creation: Alpha · Omega.

This creation differs greatly from our previous preamplifiers and overdrives: it is fully operational amplifier based and has two distinct distortion circuits (Alpha and Omega) which can be selected or blended using our Mod knob. This unusual control, in conjuction with the toggle switches and 3 active band equilizer makes Alpha · Omega the most flexible among our designs.

http://darkglass.com/creations/alpha-omega/

Quite looking forward to this one, Jon's tones are mighty


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes! I love Stockman's tone. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2017)

Even the aesthetics are on point.


----------



## eloann (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm definitely getting one. The guy's one of my favorite "creative" players and I know from experience Darkglass just works for me.


----------



## Radau (Jan 25, 2017)

The next Helix update adds a B7K clone and if it sounds just as good as the real thing I might just end up selling my B7K and ordering one of these.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2017)

OK, school me on these. I buy one, and it works as a preamp, and then I plug this into a powered cab or a...? What are people using for bass power amps (that isn't super expensive)?


----------



## russmuller (Jan 26, 2017)

Crap... I wish I'd stopped by the Darkglass booth at NAMM. I love Jono's tone and it would have been awesome to check this out.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 26, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> OK, school me on these. I buy one, and it works as a preamp, and then I plug this into a powered cab or a...? What are people using for bass power amps (that isn't super expensive)?



A used class D head, my preference is the aguilar TH500


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2017)

Veldar said:


> A used class D head, my preference is the aguilar TH500



Awesome, thanks. I just use a peavey minimax currently, but I'm more of a guitar player, and I'd like to start treating my bass rig like my guitar rig. I.e. giving a .... about it.  So I have to learn about all this stuff.


----------



## Radau (Jan 27, 2017)

I used to use mine with a Markbass LMT800. It was massive


----------

